# Fish for a 19L with shrimp?



## Zoe (11 Feb 2018)

Not expecting to have masses of fish in it since it's only small, but I'm interested in getting some recommendations for some I could have in a planted tank with shrimp.


----------



## Chubbs (11 Feb 2018)

If you have low flow, a small group of Ember tetra would be ok. These guys are tiny!


----------



## Lukes (11 Feb 2018)

Hey Zoe, 

I got some endler guppies in a 55L with cherry shrimp and they don’t bother the shrimp and the shrimp aren’t bothered by the guppies. They eat along side each other  

as of yet I’ve not seen any endler guppies going for shrimplets either, the guppies don’t grow very big either I’d say I got shrimp the same size as the year old guppies 

I’d put maybe 3 in a 19L depending how many shrimp you have obviously 
I wouldn’t think that would cause much problems 

Hope this helps!


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (11 Feb 2018)

+1 for ember tetra's I have these in a 60 litre tank

Paul


----------



## greenmac75 (11 Feb 2018)

celestial pearl danios/galaxy rasbroras


----------



## alto (12 Feb 2018)

What are the dimensions on your 19l tank? 
& what sort of scape?

Don't choose fish just based upon their diminutive size, Seriously Fish is an excellent resource as minimum aquarium dimensions are often suggested taking into account fish behaviour 


ex, Celestichthys margaritatus – Celestial Pearl ‘Danio*’ *



> Despite its small size we wouldn’t keep a group of these in anything with base dimensions measuring less than 45 ∗ 30 cm due to the sometimes combative behaviour of dominant males (see ‘Behaviour and Compatibility).


----------



## Patrick Crowley (12 Feb 2018)

I have 6 green neon tetra in a 19L, which is working fine.  They share with 3 amano shrimp.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zoe (12 Feb 2018)

alto said:


> What are the dimensions on your 19l tank?
> & what sort of scape?
> 
> Don't choose fish just based upon their diminutive size, Seriously Fish is an excellent resource as minimum aquarium dimensions are often suggested taking into account fish behaviour
> ...



I’m looking at the fluval spec 19L


----------



## alto (12 Feb 2018)

One of the nicest small tanks - the length makes it much more fish friendly re swimming space
You can likely pick up a Flex 34 for less money than the Spec 19, but overall finish & component quality is completely different, & the square dimensions suit some fish better than others  
(I'd have much preferred to see a Spec 19 with greater width)

The Spec updated LED is sufficient light to grow a good assortment of plants, though you may need to consider CO2  "source" - the relatively high filter capacity allows for some decent overstocking with small fish that like crowds  a friend has loads of guppies & several pygmy cories & shrimp & tank does very well
The LED does run a bit "blue" though, I'm hoping Fluval will offer a 6500K version (unlikely, see above)

I tend to run a Spec 19 with loads of plants & few fish, so it's interesting to see such an opposing tank 
My last "scape" was designed with narrow end (opposite filter) as the viewing window - it was set up in a friends shop & got rave reviews


----------



## Zoe (13 Feb 2018)

alto said:


> One of the nicest small tanks - the length makes it much more fish friendly re swimming space
> You can likely pick up a Flex 34 for less money than the Spec 19, but overall finish & component quality is completely different, & the square dimensions suit some fish better than others
> (I'd have much preferred to see a Spec 19 with greater width)
> 
> ...



I’m hoping to have it fairly heavily planted with co2, we’ll see how it goes


----------



## Patrick Crowley (14 Feb 2018)

alto said:


> I tend to run a Spec 19 with loads of plants & few fish, so it's interesting to see such an opposing tank
> My last "scape" was designed with narrow end (opposite filter) as the viewing window - it was set up in a friends shop & got rave reviews



I also have the Spec 19, yours sounds very interesting!  Any pics for us??



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smells Fishy (14 Feb 2018)

If you like to gamble then try a Betta. It could work if the tank is densely planted.


----------



## Zoe (14 Feb 2018)

Patrick Crowley said:


> I also have the Spec 19, yours sounds very interesting!  Any pics for us??
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not yet, I'll hopefully be getting it next month


----------



## Zoe (14 Feb 2018)

Smells Fishy said:


> If you like to gamble then try a Betta. It could work if the tank is densely planted.


I love Bettas I just wouldn't want to risk it with any shrimp I'd have


----------

